# Tallahassee Florida area hunting club



## Hunk (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys just moved to Tallahassee.  I'm looking for a hunting club near Tallahassee prefer with in 60-90 minute drive. The club would be mainly me and my 5 year old son and perhaps my wife on occasion. My main requirements are safety and family oriented clubs. If you have any leads they would be grearly appreciated. Thanks Bill


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Leon County is not really a hunting club county although there are a few. There is a guy on here named Joe Dublin (that's his user name as well) he has a 500 acre club in Whigham Georgia about 35 minutes from Tallahassee. You might try him.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks appreciate the lead


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 11, 2013)

Look possibly to Gadsden County also. The bucks get smaller and more dog hunting happens more east and south of Tally.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 11, 2013)

There are clubs around Tallahassee. They tend to have little turn over but spots are available. Watch Craigslist, that is where they usually show up.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 15, 2013)

Thx for the leads guys


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2013)

Gadsden & Jackson counties have good deer hunting. 

I have a small farm leased in Gadsden County. I found it using the Property Appraiser's website. I look for tracts of property & then call owner & simply ask if they would consider leasing. I've had good luck with this & although you will hear "no" a lot, 95% of the owners I've contacted are nice. 

Kind of late in the year to find a lease, but there are several nice management areas that might work for you this year.

I've been hunting Gadsden for 4 years & have made a few contacts. If I hear of something I'll be happy to pass it along to you.

Good luck.


----------

